

Show HN: My two weekends project, LoggingNotify.com - angkec

Recently I accumulated a few Google App Engine instances to maintain, and I found myself wishing what if the instances could notify me when something goes wrong, then I don't need to log into each and everyone everyday just to check the error log.<p>So here it is: http://www.loggingnotify.com. It uses a wrapper class to send logging message from your instance to loggingnotify, which then emails you. I can make an iPhone app or add statistics later if any one has any interest in this. Also the wrapper class works only for python(like Django, GAE), but a Ruby or Java version should be very easy.
======
jimisir
hey you have no form validation for your signup. I just submitted an empty
form and it went through. You might want to check that :)

~~~
angkec
Thanks! Just fixed that. Want me to delete your special account?

~~~
jimisir
haha, yes!

